# BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ | Projects & Construction



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Balneário Camboriú, Santa Catarina - Brazil*

*Balneário Camboriú* is a *major beach resort* in the Brazilian southern state of *Santa Catarina*. The city, with its steep hills dropping down to the sea, is *popular amongst South Americans*. The main ocean boulevard is called Avenida Atlântica (Atlantic Avenue). 

*Balneário Camboriú* is famous for the cable car which (uniquely in the world) links the two beaches of Balneário Camboriú and Laranjeiras. The town is located 10 km (6.2 mi) south of the city of Itajaí and 80 km (50 mi) north of the state capital, *Florianópolis*, and has a population of *121,900*, which swells to *over 1 million in the summer*. The main economic activity of the city is *civil engineering*.

*Population:* 121,900 inhabitants
*HDI:* 0,845 (very high)

Some pictures of the city:


Solo un momento.- por Pablin79, no Flickr


Momento de paz.- por Pablin79, no Flickr


Azulado.- por Pablin79, no Flickr

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Projects List*

Yatchouse Residence Club | 2 x 271 m | 2 x 81 fl - U/C
Boreal Tower | 220 m | 55 fl
Manhattan Tower | +300 m | +90 fl - PRO
Infinity Coast Tower | 240 m | 66 fl - U/C
Epic Tower | 209 m | 55 fl
Vitra Residence | ~180 m | 45 fl - U/C
One Tower | 280 m | 77 fl - U/C
The Tower | 255 m | 69 fl
Ibiza Towers | 1 x 150 m | 2 x 140 m | 1 x 45 fl | 2 x 40 fl - U/C
Vision Tower | 160 m | 40 fl
Sky Tower | 210 m | 55 fl
New York Apartments | 52 fl
Olympo Tower | 157 m | 50 fl
Views Privilege Home | 150 m | 47 fl ​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Yatchouse Residence Club*

271 m | 2 x 81 fl

*- Address:* Normando Tedesco Avenue - Centro, Balneário Camboriú, Santa Catarina, Brazil
*- Developer:* Pininfarina and Pasqualotto&GT
*- Status:* Under Construction




























Website: http://www.yachthouse.com.br/
Brazilian Forums: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1548410​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*June 8:*










Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Boreal Tower | 220 m | 55 fl*









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Manhattan Tower | +300 m | +90 fl - PRO*









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Infinity Coast Tower | 240 m | 66 fl - U/C*









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^*May 2014:*


Balneario Camboriu por Thierry Roget, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Epic Tower | 209 m | 55 fl*










Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^*January 2014:*



FAAN said:


> Fundações
> 
> 84%
> 
> ...


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Vitra Residence*

208.5 m | 62 fl

*- Address:* Normando Tedesco Avenue - Centro, Balneário Camboriú, Santa Catarina, Brazil
*- Developer:* Pininfarina and Pasqualotto&GT
*- Status:* PREP

*- Rendering:*










Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

*- Model:*









Source

*- Prizes:*










Website: http://www.yachthouse.com.br/
Brazilian Forums: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690992​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^*January 2014:*










Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*One Tower | 280 m | 77 fl - PREP*









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*The Tower | 255 m | 69 fl - PRO*









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ibiza Towers | 150 m | 2 x 140 m | 45 fl | 2 x 40 fl*









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^*January 2014:*










Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Vision Tower | 160 m | 37 fl*










Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^*December 2013:*



Rio atrato said:


> *Obras*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sky Tower | 141 m | 39 fl*









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^*March 2014:*



LRenato said:


> Forun original


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*New York Apartments | 46 fl*









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olympo Tower | 157 m | 50 fl*









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Views Privilege Home | 150m | 47 fl *









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^*January 2014:*









Source


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sky Tower - (210m)


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Infinity Tower - 240m


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ibiza Towers - 3x40m


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yachthouse Residence Club -264m


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Epic Tower | 209 m | 55 fl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*February 2017*









Source









Source









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Yatchouse Residence Club*
> 
> 271 m | 2 x 81 fl
> 
> ...


*February 2017*









Source









Source


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

A lot of very tall and skinny towers going in here. Some of them are quite decent.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Vision Tower | 160 m | 37 fl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*February 2017*



jhef123 said:


>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Sky Tower | 141 m | 39 fl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This projects had some design changes.

*December 2016*



jhef123 said:


>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Ibiza Towers | 150 m | 2 x 140 m | 45 fl | 2 x 40 fl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*August 2016*



jhef123 said:


>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Vitra Residence*
> 
> 208.5 m | 62 fl
> 
> ...


*October 2016*









Alcino









Alcino









Alcino


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Infinity Coast Tower | 240 m | 66 fl - U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*January 2018*

It has just broken the 200m barrier:



wander-udi said:


> *Avances*


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Yatchouse Residence Club*
> 
> 271 m | 2 x 81 fl
> 
> ...


*January 2018*


DJI_0026 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


DJI_0016 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


DJI_0020 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


DJI_0012 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Edit.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Edit.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Edit.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Tonino Lamborghini Residences

*Floors: *53

*Height:* 170m (557ft)

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *PREP

*Architecture: *Tonino Lamborghini

*Developer:* Embraed












































Updates:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Aurora

*Height:* 160m (524ft)

*Floors:* 52

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *Embraed
Site
Atlântica Av. 4438, centro.






































Updates(left side):


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Copenhagen

*Height: *175,94m (577ft)

*Floors: *51

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *T/O

*Developer: *Cechinel








Updates(right side):


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Copenhagen
> 
> *Height: *175,94m (577ft)
> 
> ...


Yeah, a Copenhagen tower on Brazilian soil.. Lol.. Love it, particularly the facade look with a decent simple design. I just hope the facade quality would follow pursuit, too, hmm? 🤔😅😌👌👍


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Edit.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

jhef123 said:


> Agumas infomaçoes que consegui hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some information I got today:
Triumph Tower: It will probably be annouced in the first semester, there are 128 floors and more than 500 meters high.
The design is signed, so good stuff comes around, I don't know the studio or architect before I'm asked, apartments must start at 7 million(R$).

that's it so far.


Enlargement and revitalization of the sand strip:
The revitalization project must include a VLT (light rail) or Electric BRT, the revitalization project was done in PPP (Public-Private Partnerships) and will be donated to the city hall.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Pharos

*Floors: *48

*Height: *171m (561ft)

*Use: *residencial 

*Status:* T/O

*Developer: *Cechinel








12/12
Untitled by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Vitra

*Floors: *67

*Height: *227m (744ft)

*Use: *residencial 

*Status:* U/C

*Architecture:* Pininfarina

*Developer: *Pasqualotto & GT












































Pasqualotto & GT






















@alcinopasqualotto


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Lá Cita

*Height: *170m (587ft)

*Floors: *50

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Architecture: *Pininfarina

*Developer: *Pasqualotto & GT
























































Updates:















Alcino Pasqualotto


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Balneário Camboriú in future:
















Aura 3D Studio & Fala JC


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Copenhagen

Height: 175,94m (577ft)

Floors: 51

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Cechinel


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Yay, that's the Copenhagen skyscraper (with the slightest of Balneario Cambriou style onto it as well, I suppose) again. I haven't seen you a while...Well, the glass façade looks promising, just need to cover up those bare-concrete parts now to have the icing on the cake. .lol..👍✌😌😄😉💎🌈


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

One Tower

Height: + - 290m (+ - 623ft)

Floors: 77

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: FG, Luciano Hang

site















































_JaraguAerials_








_Schutz Imóveis_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Vitra

Height: 227m (744ft)

Floors: 67

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Pasqualotto & GT

Architecture: Pininfarina

Web








































Updates:















_Alcino Pasqualotto_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Boreal Tower

Height: +230m (755ft)

Floors: 62

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: FG

Web


































Updates:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Triumph Tower

Height: 509,8m (458,58m without the spire)

Floors: 154 (135 habitables)

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: FG

Architecture: Tripytique

134.036,21m²

233 apartments, 1 triplex on the last 3 habitable floors















Sorry for the poor quality of the images.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

New York Apartments

Height: 170m

Floors: 51

Status: T/O

Developer: Embraed

Web









_Igor C_
_







_


















_Fala JC_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Ápice Towers

Height: 190m (623ft)

Floors: 2x55

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: RV


























Updates:








_Search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Vitra

Floors*: *67

Height*: *227m (744ft)

Use*: *residencial 

Status*:* U/C

Architecture*:* Pininfarina

Developer: Pasqualotto & GT

Web






































Updates (september):




























_Pasqualotto & GT_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

La Città

Height*: *170m (587ft)

Floors*: *50

Use*: *residencial

Status*: *U/C

Architecture*: *Pininfarina

Developer*: *Pasqualotto & GT

























Updates (august):





























_Pasqualotto & GT_


----------



## Jorgenblan (Nov 30, 2021)

Titani


Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Some recent projects without much detail.
> 
> 
> Imperium Tower
> ...


Espero que essas torres sejam construídas, para que se pareçam mais com Dubai, gosto daquele complexo de 5 ou 6 torres que não tinha olhado para isso


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Titanium Tower
> 57fl + spire
> View attachment 2063679
> View attachment 2063680
> ...


Model
































_Pedro.sc_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Soul

Height: 150m

Floors: 45

Use: residencial

Status: PRO


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

I never thought a south american city could follow the standards of Miami or Gold Coast...

It seems they have it now 😉
Well done Brazil!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Axelferis said:


> I never thought a south american city could follow the standards of Miami or Gold Coast...
> 
> It seems they have it now 😉
> Well done Brazil!



 a south american city?? what?? you think south americans live in huts??


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Why do you say that?

It's not an insult but tell me how many cities from south America can offer the life you have in Miami or Australia?

It's the reality. A safe environment without favellas and difficult suburbs that ruin the daily life experience?


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> a south american city?? what?? you think south americans live in huts??


Of course he didn't meant it like that,at least not nowadays. He should have been more specific and elaborated,like I always tend to be so each time I write or state something. 

When that being said, it just isn't exactly the same league as Miami and Dubai Marina in Dubai(even though the latter one have many non-top-quality low-quality and just quality facade-quality-appealing buildings on average..Also, in that well-known resort district of Dubai. But, tall heights and varied designs on average they sure got alods of..) are today.Obviously and empirically clarified. 

And,on the other hand(that's an empirical fact btw,too) it's then sure closing in to Gold Coast City, Honolulu and Panama City more than it has ever done and already exceeded in some extent Benidorm in term of overall skyline/cityscape AND overall averagely top modern/fancy designed and averagely top quality-like facade quality appealing buildings - no matter of height.

Sure.Credits to that, Belneário Camboriú.It's already my second most favorite Brazilian city (only after Sao Paulo), my most favorite resort city in Brazil and South America (Even exceeded Rio de Janeiro here in that regard in my overall perception) ,my second most favorite resort city in Latin America(only after Panama City) AND at last but not least my fourth most favorite, or in other words, in my top 5 of most favorite/preferred resort cities in Americas/Western Hemisphere - again all in term of skyline/cityscape, averagely fancy designed AND high- or top-quality-like facade-quality-appealing buildings no matter of height and what Axelferis just nicely stated above this reply as well of course.That's very important as a resident or a tourist like I would be in casu, too.

Nice.The city is for sure flourising like never before.Loving it😅🙃😉👍👌🌈💎


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Ápice Towers

Height: 190m

Floors: 2 x 55

Use: residencial

Status: Garage and leisure area U/C / towers in PREP.

Developer: RV























Updates:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Empire Residence

Floors: 32

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: WG2

Architecture: Vanessa Larré









Updates:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Axelferis said:


> Why do you say that?
> 
> It's not an insult but tell me how many cities from south America can offer the life you have in Miami or Australia?
> 
> It's the reality. A safe environment without favellas and difficult suburbs that ruin the daily life experience?


I think you don't know South America, you only have the image the media gives to you, that shows a reality that is real, but they hide you the other reality...

There are a a lot of places like that.. of course the wether is not the same, and the welth is not the same, and geography, but cities with a beach style you can find a lot, or at least as you say, a safe enviorament without favellas and difficult suburbs

Camboriu for example is more similar to the urban model from Benidorm that the one from Miami. Places with towers and some luxurious condominiums and resort we can find a lot all around the world, but of course Miami is very famous so people compare place to it, but it doesn't mean that in other countries places that are similar are worst or can't rich the quality, because it is like compare Rotterdam to New York, don't have sense.

Some examples (and I had to sop because a get tired of searching pictures and palces):




> Mar del Plata - Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

el palmesano said:


> I think you don't know South America, you only have the image the media gives to you, that shows a reality that is real, but they hide you the other reality...
> 
> There are a a lot of places like that.. of course the wether is not the same, and the wealth is not the same, and geography, but cities with a beach style you can find a lot, or at least as you say, a safe environment without favellas and difficult suburbs
> 
> ...


Again i knew that Mar del Plata, Carthagena and that type of cities exist!

But not all these places are on the level of Miami or Gold Coast when you deal about modernity & prosperity.
I remind you that Brazil is the most powerful south american country to date when we talk GDP

Carthagena is a nice city but with all the problem of drug washing money then you cannot put this city in the discussion when i talk about Gold Coast which is a marvel of prosperity & security.

Don't take it personnaly. I know South America is one of the most beautiful continent on earth.
Stop to compare orange & apples because the vast majority of the images you posted are not comparable with the economy of cities like Miami.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Axelferis said:


> Again i knew that Mar del Plata, Carthagena and that type of cities exist!
> 
> But not all these places are on the level of Miami or Gold Coast when you deal about modernity & prosperity.
> I remind you that Brazil is the most powerful south american country to date when we talk GDP
> ...


Do you think mimi don't have drug washing money??? do you know, for example, about a tv show called mimi vice???or about the huge poverty that you can also find in miami??

Of course Gold Coast is better in security and prosperity, but you say "I never thought a south american city could follow the standards of Miami or Gold Coast", and I'm sure Camboriu can't follow the standards of security form Gold Coast, so what you where talking about was about how the city looks, or how luxurius it looks to you

Even in europe you can't find a place to compare miami or gold coast, because the architecture and lanskape is different, and as I say, Comboriu is much more similar to Benidorm, because of the urbanism, than to Miami or Gold Coast, but comboriu has more luxurius places than Benidorm for example. Don't take it personnaly, but when you say "I never thought" and then "could follow the standards", it means that you think that a whole continent is so poor and so undeveloped that can't do somthing as good as in other contients, and that is clasism and moral superiority thoughts. May be you say Miami and Gold Coast, but you could have said The Humptons, Sint Tropez or Malibu, it doesn't matter to me... because what you think is taht souht american standards are poor... I just recomend you to investigate more

and I'm sorry if you get offended, is just that to me your comment yous a reality that I always see on the people form developed countries, that is they get surprised that there are developed areas in countries that they are convinced that are completely undeveloped


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

^Hence that Brazil - and,its global lookalikes - and its ((average)) cities aren't fully 3rd world country-like in its wholesomeness, but rather in general now a 2nd world country, or in other words, a developed/undeveloped emerging country ( to please others,who ONLY using that term for a country's general development in all its aspects, apparently..lol..) today YET to be an overall - or be an extremely close to be 100 % - 1st world country or developed country (orrrrr a high-income country or let alone a very high-income country),but at the same time still have its old-Brazil and poorer (on absolute poverty terms; not relative poverty terms that would rather apply to overall 1st world country major cities, like Maimi or Mimi (lol) for instance ) urbanized rural areas/villages/small cities and some non-centric outskirted districts/neighborhoods in its way more developed major cities/1tier cities that then would typically resemble a 3rd world country that again,as I said initially, makes it and its global lookalikes (like Xi-china,Turkey,Putin-russia, Colombia, Kazakhstan,India*, Mexico,Kenya, etc.) in general a 2nd world country, yeah.Good that that have been settled, I suppose 🙂✌👍🤘🌈💎

Anyways, lovely updates,instead,folks?🙃


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

OMG. I will never make a comment again on south America except "wonderful" "awesome"
🙄


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

no, please, just coment what you think.'m telling you that it shows that you have the average thought about south america. I'm form there, I know that there are terrible things, lot of poverty and problems, but I also know that in our countries there are also places that don't have anything to envy to other countries, somthing that lot of people form other continents don't know and can't understand because as you say, they think that the standards are always poor

we are in a forum, so please, don't stop posting your coments and thoughts, because the forum exist just for that, to exchange our thoughts. I criticize what you say, but is not the end of the world...
----------



Ecopolisia said:


> ^Hence that Brazil - and,its global lookalikes - and its ((average)) cities aren't fully 3rd world country-like in its wholesomeness, but rather in general now a 2nd world country, or in other words, a developed/undeveloped emerging country ( to please others,who ONLY using that term for a country's general development in all its aspects, apparently..lol..) today YET to be an overall - or be an extremely close to be 100 % - 1st world country or developed country (orrrrr a high-income country or let alone a very high-income country),but at the same time still have its old-Brazil and poorer urbanized rural areas/villages/small cities and some non-centric outskirted districts/neighborhoods in its way more developed major cities/1tier cities that then would typically resemble a 3rd world country that again,as I said initially, makes it and its global lookalikes (like Xi-china,Turkey,Putin-russia, Colombia, Kazakhstan,India*, Mexico,Kenya, etc.) in general a 2nd world country, yeah.Good that that have been settled, I suppose 🙂✌👍🤘🌈💎
> 
> Anyways, lovely updates,instead,folks?🙃


I'm not talking about Brasil only, I'm talking about a continent, because the comment was about south america, and I'm form Uruguay, so it really bothers me when people make misconceptions about a whole continent, and on this case, in Uruguay you have Punta del Este, where people form all around the world comes, so of course it can follow the standards of a world class place... that's why I think that when someone thinks that in south america there are no places that look like others form the first world I know that they don't know south america


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> no, please, just coment what you think.'m telling you that it shows that you have the average thought about South America/Latin America. I'm form there, I know that there are terrible things, lot of poverty and problems, but I also know that in our countries there are also places that don't have anything to envy to other countries, somthing that lot of people form other continents don't know and can't understand because as you say, they think that the standards are always poor
> 
> ...


Understandably and I did sure understood you at first, so no worries regarding that.

So, now I expect you to hopefully understand and confirm what we and Axelferis(especially what he said at the end ,but again he wasn't specific and elaborative enough to avoid him being misunderstood,like I eargerly avoid to be,hence my lovely longer in average comments..apparently..lol..) in fact objectively and semi-analytically saying or explaing in a fair and realistically transparent way,too.

And,yeah sure - and,what I also can keenly observing ,yet objectively and universally confirm - is that South America or just even outside the North American 1st world countries of USA and Canada are fully, or at least, extremely close to be 1st world countries.Just a pocket of them,like your own home country ,Uruguay and for sure also Argentina, Chile, Panama*, Bahamas,Puerto Rico,US and UK Carribean island territories and many other EU Carribean Island territories as well.
Sure.And,I bet Axelferis know that,too.
And,due to that then I suppose he actually meant Brazil in its wholesomeness and its average cities - or in this case this particular resort city of Belneário Camboriú - how much they still yet should obtain to be a non-fully-ideal-but-extremely-close-to-be-an-ideal 1st world country resort city in all its nooks and crannies in that case btw.That's all.

So, take that into consideration then I damn sure bet that several non-ultranationalistic Brazilian and other South American citizens from the Latin America's overall non-1st world 3rd and 2nd world countries are aware of it,when seeing out into the world with their own presence and eyes.

Anyways,any lovely updates, instead,folks?🙃😉👍💎🌈💎


----------



## GuGomes (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Imperium Tower

Height: 187m

Floors: 47

Status: PRO

Developer: FG

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Titanium Tower

Height: 238m

Floors: 57

Status: PRO

Developer: FG

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Sapphire Tower

Height: 215m

Flores: 59

Status: PRO

Developer: FG

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

150m+ Buildings in Balneário Camboriú

*Completed:*

1-Infinity Tower 234m
2--Epic Tower 192m
3--Magnifique Tower 178m
4--New York Apartments 176m
5-Millenium Tower 177m
6-Splendido 176m
7-Alameda Jardins 174m
8-Phoenix Tower 170m
9-Serendipity Village 169m
10-Império das Ondas 165m
11-Villa Serena Torre A 164m
12-Villa Serena Torre B 164m
13-Splendia Tower 160m
14-Ocean Breeze 160m
15-Olympo Tower 157m
16-Eleganza Tower 153m
17--Ocean Palace 153m
18--Edgar Wegner 152m
19- Argos Residente 150m
20-Torre Central (Ibiza Towers) 150m


*Under Construction:*


1-One Tower +-290m (T/O)
2-Yachthouse 281m Tower 1 (T/O)
3-Yachthouse 281m Tower 2 (T/O)
4-Boreal Tower +230m
5-Vitra 227m (T/O)
6-Ápice Tower 1 187m
7-Ápice Tower 2 187m
8-Fischer Dreams Torre Sul 178m
9-Blue Coast 175m
10-Copenhagen 174m
11-Pharos 171m (T/O)
12-Aurora 170m (T/O)
13-La Citta 170m
14-Fischer Dreams Torre Norte 165m


*Projected:*
 

1-Triumph Tower 544m
2-The Tower 350m*
3-Marina Home Resort +-250m
4-Titanium Tower 238m
5-Saphire Tower 215m
6-Marena Beach Residence +-200m
7-MYK Residence 199m
8-Harmony Ocean Front 193m
9-Imperium Tower 187m
10-Grand Place Tower 165m
11-Soul 150m


*The actual project was not approved by the high number of units (1000), so it will have to be modified to be built.


_I think it may be missing some projected and U/C buildings between 150m and 170m._


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

One Tower

Height: +- 290m

Floors: 77

Status: T/O

Developer: FG Empreendimentos, Luciano Hang

Web









June:
















April:















_FG_


----------



## GeorgeDimaria (8 mo ago)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> 150m+ Buildings in Balneário Camboriú
> 
> *Completed:*
> 
> ...


And I thought that marina home resort project those towers that look exactly from Dubai were already a dead project , but I haven’t seen any news from it


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

GeorgeDimaria said:


> And I thought that marina home resort project those towers that look exactly from Dubai were already a dead project , but I haven’t seen any news from it


There was a lawsuit against its construction, which was overturned, some new renders and project information were released, but soon nothing more was said about it ☹.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Meridian Tower

Height: 167m

Floors: 53

Status: PRO

Developer: RV

Built Area: 30.755 m²


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

A recently renovated square.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nu9aHH


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nubCqa


__
https://flic.kr/p/2nu3W3s


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

The Spot One

Floors: 2x11

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: AJ Realt

Web































Update:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Grand Place

Height: 165m

Floors: 47

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: FG

Web



















































Updates:






















_FG_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Imperium Tower

Height: 192,5m

Floors: 47

Use: residencial

Status: demolition

Developer: FG

Web





































Site:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Santa Inn Hotel


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

The View

Floors: 42

Status: PRO

Developer: Haacke Empreendimentos


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Iconic Tower

Height: 215m

Floors: 65

Status: PRO

Developer: FG













































Sorry by the quality


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Dumar ON

Floors: 38

Status: PRO

Developer: Vivere.ON


----------



## Higgibaby (Jun 17, 2019)

The Benidorm of South America


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Vivare

Floors: 24

Status: PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Higgibaby said:


> The Benidorm of South America


Balneário Camboriú already surpassed Benidorn in terms of skyscrapers a few years ago, but for those who are Europeans I think it's a valid comparison.
And now it looks like a new boom has hit the city, several buildings were announced this week, and it is said that there is a project of around 200m to be launched in the coming days.


----------



## Bat Louco (6 mo ago)

New Embraed - Marena Beach


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Marena Beach Apartments

Height: 195m

Floors: 62

Status: PRO

Developer: Embraed


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Copenhagen

Height: 175,94m

Floors: 51

Status: T/O

Developer: Cechinel


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Blue Coast

Height: 175,2m

Floors: 50

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: FG

Web























July:






















_FG_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Titanium Tower

Height: 238m

Floors: 57

Status: demolition

Developer: FG

Web




























































Site:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Fischers Dreams

Height: 178m | 165m

Floors: 53, 50

Status: U/C

Developer: PROCAVE

Web






























Update:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Garden Park Towers

Floors: 52 | 2x47

Status: PRO

Developer: FG

Built Area: 106.921,46m²


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Vitra

Height: 226,9m

Floors: 61

Status: U/C

Developer: Pasqualotto & GT

Architecture: Pininfarina

Web























Update:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Ápice Towers

Height: 186,9m

Floors: 2x 55

Status: U/C

Developer: RV Empreendimentos

Architecture: MDPLAN

Built Area: 74.419,22m²

Web





































Update:






















Some commercial rooms are already completed.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Tonino Lamborghini Residences BC

Height: 170m

Floors: 53

Status: U/C

Developer: Embraed

Web





































August 2022:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Elbrus

Height: 153,08m

Floors: 45

Status: PREP

Developer: Cechinel


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Sapphire Tower

Height: 215m

Floors: 59

Status: U/C

Developer: FG

Web





































October








_FG_
_














_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Luminare Residencial Rausch

Floors: 54

Status: PRO

Developer: Aikon


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

La Citta

Height: 170m

Floors: 50

Status: U/C

Developer: Pasqualotto & GT

Architecture: Pininfarina

Web































Update:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Boreal Tower

Height: +230m

Floors: 62

Status: U/C

Developer: FG
















Update:


----------



## Bat Louco (6 mo ago)

Construtora de Itapema comprando terreno na Alvin Bauer, ao lado do empreendimento da Arrka! Alguém sabe de algo?


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Blue Coast

Height: 175,2m

Floors: 50

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: FG

Web























November:






















_FG_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

One Tower

Height: 288,7m

Floors: 70

Status: completed

Developer: FG


















The opening party was on the 17th.











































_Brazilian Dubai_
_Clima BC Noite_
_FG_


It became the tallest building in Brazil, and the tallest residential building in Latin America.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Iconic

Height: 207m

Floors: 65

Status: PRO

Developer: FG


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Future development

Viva Green View

Height: 194,54m

Floors: 59

Developer: PROCAVE


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Titanium Tower
> 
> Height: 238m
> 
> ...


The demolition has already been completed, and the ground is starting to be prepared.


----------

